# Are You a Good Listener? A Quiz



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 17, 2008)

Are You a Good Listener?


----------



## ladylore (Aug 17, 2008)

> You Are an Okay Listener
> You try to be a good listener, and usually you are.
> But some people are just so boring and difficult to listen to!
> 
> ...



Its an interesting quiz.


----------



## boi (Aug 17, 2008)

I got Okay listener as well !!


----------



## Halo (Aug 17, 2008)

This was mine:



> *You Are a Great Listener*
> 
> You are the perfect person to talk to.
> You are patient, empathetic, and encouraging.
> ...


----------



## Banned (Aug 17, 2008)

I got Great Listener, too.

Ok, granted, I kind of changed my answers to sway the final result.


----------

